# Olympic Arms tells FOP to F-off



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Talk about hypocricy on behalf of the FOP. Interesting read.

http://gunssavelives.net/blog/olympic-arms-draws-another-line-in-sand-tells-fraternal-order-of-police-to-f-off-refuses-advertising/#


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

AWESOME,GOOD FOR OA

here in mn they are talking the same gun control bs that oblama is talking

right here in my home town is DPMS PANTHER ARMS manufacturing

if these laws pass they will need to shut down,there goes approx 150+ local jobs out the window

would this be good for an already weak economy-HELL NO

i hope more and more arms manufacturers and ammo manufacturers do the same

heres little tid bit of information

did you know that the chinease government holds the majority of US debt

they also asked the US government to disarm the public

so what does that tell you

to me it says that they are getting ready to try and take over our country with the help of our own government/political leaders

if that isnt an act of treason then what is

so once again KOUDOS TO OLYMPIC ARMS FOR DOING THE RIGHT THING


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I just might have to buy an Olympic Arms gun !!! Good for them !


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hopefully this trend of firearm manufacturers standing up to the govt and other anti gunners continues. Good to hear they are standing up for our rights!


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I just might have to buy an Olympic Arms gun !!! Good for them ! Good luck, they have a 10 month wait like lots of others.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I just might have to buy an Olympic Arms gun !!! Good for them ! Good luck, they have a 10 month wait like lots of others.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And ? Unless you plan on giving up your guns or quitting hunting, or just plan on not protecting your family after ten months, It sounds like a great way to support a company that supports our rights.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was considering getting a second and third AR(so my sons would have one to shoot whem home on leave)

was gonna spring for 2 more DPMS,but i might just reconsider that and go with OA now :usflag: atriot:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very glad that Olympic Arms is doing this. LaRue Tactical has also done something like this.

NEWS RELEASE:
02/08/2012 LEANDER, TX.

Updated Policy for State and Local Agency Law Enforcement Sales:

Due to the recent and numerous new Anti-gun/Anti-2nd Amendment laws passed and/or pending across our country, LaRue Tactical has been forced to reconsider how we provide products to state and local agencies.

Effective today, in an effort to see that no legal mistakes are made by LaRue Tact...ical and/or its employees, we will apply all current State and Local Laws (as applied to civilians) to state and local law enforcement / government agencies. In other words, LaRue Tactical will limit all sales to what law-abiding citizens residing in their districts can purchase or possess.

State and local laws have always been a serious focus of this firm, and we are now dovetailing that focus with the constitutional rights of the residents covered in their different areas by the old and new regulations.

We realize this effort will have an impact on this firm's sales - and have decided the lost sales are less danger to this firm than potential lawsuits from erroneous shipments generated by something as simple as human error.

Thanks in advance for your understanding.

Mark LaRue


----------

